# I Think I May Have A Problem.....



## umzungu (24/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (24/1/14)

"We had to have something different, and we thought we had found it in drugs"

http://www.na.org.za/help-for-addicts





(just kidding! )


----------



## Andre (24/1/14)

That looks quite normal to me. Mine is just not as organised! And your favourites are?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/1/14)

holy sit


----------



## umzungu (24/1/14)

Matthee said:


> That looks quite normal to me. Mine is just not as organised! And your favourites are?


 I like to chip and change a lot but the ones that always put a smile on my face are:
Yaeliq Green Caramel
GoodlifeVapour: OurYChai, Melon Boba and White Zenberry
Oupa's Peach Rooibos.

Still getting to know the HHV juices but I like them a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/1/14)

HHV Peach Tobacco I need a litre of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu (24/1/14)

Wasnt in my first order but will be ordering from then again and will add it in!


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Nice liquids Umzungu - 

I also love Peach Rooibos from VM


----------

